# Barefoot Trimmer?



## lindaj (Apr 7, 2009)

I do some of my own trimming following the Pete Ramey school of trimming. I have studied his DVDs and read his books. I have turned my limited pasture into a rather skimpy Paddock Paradise following the principles for hoof and general health laid down by Jaime Jackson.

I would like to find a barefoot trimmer not too far from here, who agrees with the above principles and could trim my horses and help me get my QH mare with flat fronts, up to speed for general riding. She has been barefoot for 3 years and we are not quite out of the woods yet although she has improved a good deal. 

If anyone knows of a good trimmer in the vicinity of Andover, Hampshire please let me know.


----------



## Winterwood (Jun 1, 2008)

You could try contacting the following person

Jo Grimes, DAEP, Church Crookham, HANTS, UK 07876 711731, [email protected]


----------



## lastangel (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi lindaj

We use an excellent trimmer for the rescue ponies, who is AANHCP trained, and we have had fantastic results. Here is the AANHCP url for international practitioners. You could try Alicia Mitchell or Thomas Elms who is actually near you, in Dorset.
Practitioner International

Good luck!
Cathy x


----------

